# TOP 20 largest Tarantulas???



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 28, 2011)

I am trying to figure out what the top 20 largest Ts are!
I know these ones in order so far Plus Max Sizes

 top 12 so far
T Apothysis Goliath pinkfoot max 12-13"
T Blondie/ Stirmi max 12"
Lasiodora Parahybana Max 11"
Lasidora Klugi Max 10.5"+
H. Hercules - Hercules baboon 10"+ (unkown possibly 11"+)
P Ornata/ Rufilata 10"+ (Tie) Lampropelma violaceopes 10" also 
King baboon 9"
X IMmanias 9" 
A Genic / A brocklehursti 8.5" (tie) G Pulchripes 8.5"
P regalis 7-9"

*( add To list ) your ideas *:biggrin:


----------



## Ingar (Oct 28, 2011)

I would say that P. rufilata is bigger than P. regalis - those can reach 23cm in legspan 8)


----------



## boxofsorrows (Oct 28, 2011)

Doesn't one of the Avicularia's reach a fairly big size? Peru Purple (pet trade name) I think?


----------



## Travis K (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe we should have a 'TOP 20 Largest T Thread' Threads?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 28, 2011)

I think we should have a 20 top biggest T thread:coffee:


----------



## Transient (Oct 28, 2011)

I've read that female G. pulchra can get to 8", but that seems small compared to these giants.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 28, 2011)

A. braunshauseni..Goliath Pinktoe...i have a 6" female...i believe they get 7"





boxofsorrows said:


> Doesn't one of the Avicularia's reach a fairly big size? Peru Purple (pet trade name) I think?


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Oct 28, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> A. braunshauseni..Goliath Pinktoe...i have a 6" female...i believe they get 7"


Don't _A. metallica_ also get a good bit bigger than most _Avicularia spp._?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 28, 2011)

yep pretty sure...im shipping off a girl tomorrow thats 5", but looking at her again i think she is over 6"....





High_Rolling_T said:


> Don't _A. metallica_ also get a good bit bigger than most _Avicularia spp._?


----------



## synyster (Oct 28, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I know these ones in order so far Plus Max Sizes
> 
> T Apothysis Goliath pinkfoot max 12-13"


No specimen has been recorded at 13" and I believe it is 11.85" that holds the known record. Also, it was _Theraphosa blondi_ or _Theraphosa stirmi_ that holds that record (the genus not being sorted out at that time) and not _Theraphosa apophysis_.



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Lasiodora Parahybana Max 11"


I have yet to see this...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 29, 2011)

There are wild bloodlines of larger Lps close to T Blondie.. in captivity they max 10-11"  Ive never seen a 11" rob C used to have a 10"


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Oct 29, 2011)

synyster said:


> Also, it was _Theraphosa blondi_ or _Theraphosa stirmi_ that holds that record (the genus not being sorted out at that time) and not _Theraphosa apophysis_.


Thanks for that, I never knew it was misidentified. Also, I told him all this in another thread so that future people reading it will have correct info if they ever run across the thread.


----------



## synyster (Oct 29, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> Thanks for that, I never knew it was misidentified. Also, I told him all this in another thread so that future people reading it will have correct info if they ever run across the thread.


The Theraphosa genus was reclassified as of 2010 and all specimens before that were classed in two separate species: _Theraphosa blondi_ and _Theraphosa apophysis_. Later on there became a suspicion that there was in fact 3 different species and _Theraphosa blondi_ sp. burgundy was temporary named that way until classified as _Theraphosa stirmi_. If you want the PDF of the conclusion, PM me and i'll send it to you.

And I have heard of the infamous 13" _Theraphosa apophysis_ but there has been no recorded proof or evidence that it really exisited, at least not that I know of. And if I'm wrong, I would love to be corrected...


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Oct 29, 2011)

Good lord Ultum4Spierz, you've had 105 post in less than a month. That's more than 3 a day. I think you have a problem with forums lol. You may need to see a specialist for help in curing your disease.


----------



## GriffinSmith (Oct 29, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Good lord Ultum4Spierz, you've had 105 post in less than a month. That's more than 3 a day. I think you have a problem with forums lol. You may need to see a specialist for help in curing your disease.


Agreed. haha


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL


----------



## dragonblade71 (Oct 30, 2011)

There is an Australian species within the Phlogius genus which supposedly is up there with the giants of the theraphosid world. Mature specimens are described as 'dinner plate size' but no one knows how large it will get when it's fully grown.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 30, 2011)

Mass

http://www.zimbio.com/Goliath+Bird-.../World+heaviest+spider+Hercules+baboon+spider


Leg Span

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_huntsman_spider


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Oct 30, 2011)

synyster said:


> The Theraphosa genus was reclassified as of 2010 and all specimens before that were classed in two separate species: _Theraphosa blondi_ and _Theraphosa apophysis_. Later on there became a suspicion that there was in fact 3 different species and _Theraphosa blondi_ sp. burgundy was temporary named that way until classified as _Theraphosa stirmi_. If you want the PDF of the conclusion, PM me and i'll send it to you.
> 
> And I have heard of the infamous 13" _Theraphosa apophysis_ but there has been no recorded proof or evidence that it really exisited, at least not that I know of. And if I'm wrong, I would love to be corrected...


I agree about loving to be corrected, but I believe its just a fisherman's tale.  And also are you sure that _T. aphophysis_ and _T. blondi_ split in 2010?  That's when I joined the hobby(and this forum) and never saw anything about it then.  Also, the WSC has _T. aphophysis_ described by Tinter in 1991 and _T. blondi_ by Latreille in 1804.  I was around for the appearance of _T. stirmi_ however. PM sent though.



1hughjazzspider said:


> Good lord Ultum4Spierz, you've had 105 post in less than a month. That's more than 3 a day. I think you have a problem with forums lol. You may need to see a specialist for help in curing your disease.


Lol, there is no cure for addiction to tarantulas. I'd say getting addicted to scorpions or centipedes, but it doesn't really cure it, just adds to it!


----------



## synyster (Oct 30, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> And also are you sure that _T. aphophysis_ and _T. blondi_ split in 2010?!


No, it's _Theraphosa blondi_ that split. _T. apophysis_ never budged, and is still named that way. The issue was that there appeared to be 2 different sp of _T. blondi_, and once studied, _Theraphosa stirmi_ was identified 

Sorry for the misunderstanding...

---------- Post added 10-30-2011 at 12:16 PM ----------

Leg Span

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_huntsman_spider[/QUOTE]

If were talking about true spiders included, this is right. I thought we were only on the subject of theraphosidae...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah but a 13" T Apothysis Tarantula.. is bigger then a 12" skinny huntsman spider... =/ and True T Blondie can get 12" this is true
a 12" Huntsman spider is very big though!!! Lol leggy
there could be many Undiscovered spcies of Ts.. that get 11-13"+


----------



## synyster (Oct 30, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah but a 13" T Apothysis Tarantula.. is bigger then a 12" skinny huntsman spider...


What part did you not get in



synyster said:


> And I have heard of the infamous 13" _Theraphosa apophysis_ but *there has been no recorded proof or evidence that it really exisited*



Unless someone has a non-photoshopped picture of a full 13" _Theraphosa apophysis_, this is just an urban legend...



EDIT: You have to be careful about info found on the net, you could end up getting answers like these!!

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_was_the_biggest_tarantula_species_ever_recorded_in_history

rofl


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2011)

holy crap that is the funniest thing ever..i want one...dont know if i can afford the cows to feed it though...haha





synyster said:


> What part did you not get in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireGuyX (Oct 30, 2011)

The Pamphobeteus antinous can get as large as to 8-10 inches.  The Pamphobeteus nigriclor can grow get as large as 7-9 inches  As a matter fact almost all Pamphobeteus tarantulas are very large.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 30, 2011)

true 13" spiders are kind of legends but the 13" T apothysis was said to be a male.. wild females could grow larger. or just max at 12-12.5" and look bigger

until I see proof I guess its just a LEgend.. Hoping to be found:biggrin:
12" T Blondie is largest commonly known T


----------



## wesker12 (Oct 30, 2011)

synyster said:


> What part did you not get in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahhahahahah
thats was awesome!


----------



## Shell (Oct 30, 2011)

synyster said:


> EDIT: You have to be careful about info found on the net, you could end up getting answers like these!!
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_was_the_biggest_tarantula_species_ever_recorded_in_history
> 
> rofl


HA! That was great.  Sad part is, that some people will believe anything though...


----------



## scuba113 (Nov 1, 2011)

how about a salmon pink birdeater?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lasiodora parahybana....10" tops..





scuba113 said:


> how about a salmon pink birdeater?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 1, 2011)

are you sure??? Ive read so many caresheets that say they get up to 11" max
LP is Regarded as the worlds 3rd largest T I thought..
wild bloodlines could be larger btw..
H Hercules Gets 10"
King baboon 8-9"


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

well alot of people say that it only gets 10...im sure 11 does happen, and im sure in the wild eating whatever they come acoss, they may go bigger...but from everything i have seen, they get 10 max...and most caresheets on the web are crap...they seem to all copy off one another...notice almost all of them have the same wording...





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> are you sure??? Ive read so many caresheets that say they get up to 11" max
> LP is Regarded as the worlds 3rd largest T I thought..
> wild bloodlines could be larger btw..
> H Hercules Gets 10"
> King baboon 8-9"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm offering a positive YES to 3 personal giants of the collection.
 - Theraphosa stirmi 9" easy and still growing (and a ridiculously big "fang" size). 
 - Pamphobeteus antinous 8" and still growing
 - Lasiodara parahybana 8" and still growing

..for an arboreal, I'd say Poecilotheria ornata is up there on the arboreal list.


----------



## synyster (Nov 1, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> well alot of people say that it only gets 10...im sure 11 does happen, and im sure in the wild eating whatever they come acoss, they may go bigger...but from everything i have seen, they get 10 max...and most caresheets on the web are crap...they seem to all copy off one another...notice almost all of them have the same wording...


Agreed. I wasn't saying it was impossible for a LP to reach 11, but I just have yet to see one, like many others here...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

yep....maybe they do when they eat mice and lizards alot..but its not worth risking to find out..id prefer 20 more years of having that tarantula to 2 more growth inches...





synyster said:


> Agreed. I wasn't saying it was impossible for a LP to reach 11, but I just have yet to see one, like many others here...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah its a fact,, but its not worth feeding them VIpers & the crazy STUFF the eat in the wild.. trust me.. not worth it stick with 10" spiders!!LOL
You seen the LP eating a Fer De-lance viper on youtube yet??? crazy!!!


----------



## mtyrrell (Nov 2, 2011)

Phormictopus Cancerides these can get very large i have a af i would guess is atleast 8"


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I got two slings of P Concerities ! fringers crossed for a female LOL!! they get 8-9" HUGE!!


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 2, 2011)

*A beginner's lineup*

I am just a newbie when it comes to T's and I think one of the biggest tarantulas is Nhandu Chromatus. It's a bird-eater, right?


----------



## synyster (Nov 2, 2011)

fartbreath said:


> I am just a newbie when it comes to T's and I think one of the biggest tarantulas is Nhandu Chromatus. It's a bird-eater, right?


They do become fairly large, but to answer the question, too many tarantulas are considered "bird-eaters", and that is just a name that people attirbute to large spider. Technically, you can call whatever you want a bird-eater, and in the end, the scientific name will win. 

I like Holothele incei, the trinidad olive gold bird's egg-eater ;P Mine are all cricket-eaters though...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 2, 2011)

Nhando Cromatis better get large I got a female.. hope it gets 7" plus
my N coloratovilousus is only 5" very dissapointed on its small size.. maybe its not a Mature female yet!!!!
my G Rosea is bigger,, then B vagans , Texas tan & N coloratovilousus  5.5-6" G rosea!@!!
MOnster Rose


----------

